# a good inshore boat rod!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

looking to get an all purpose inshore boat spinning rod med-action that can deal with spots all the way to stripers in the 6-7 foot range. also could handle
1-6oz in rough water. im using a penn slammer with
40 braid on this reel.  :fishing:


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Shakespeare actually made a series called the "tidewater" series. I've got a 2 6'6" and 2 10'0" rods and I love them. Blank goes all the way through the handle and I've put mine to the test a good couple of times. Their a black rod with a deep blue rap on them; they even have a gimble mount on the but so that when you put them in the rod holder the don't move! 

Anthor choice I see that is the most popular is the penn slammer. Almost the same as the tidewater just twice the price


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

BPS Freestyle Jigging Stick. Comes in 2 caps. I think 30-80lb. and 50-100lb. Both are 6'6 and have awesome bite detection. One of the best blanks I've ever seen/felt. Fuji components. Also comes in a spinning version . . . and it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll second that BPS Freestyle Jigging Stick. It's the rod of choice for the WBB.


----------

